# Our Friends on the Pennine Way



## lenny

Hi all, remember these inspirational chaps and their dog that we waved off from Hayfield last weekend just prior to setting off on a 2000 kilometre trek on foot for charity.







Well I just happened to bump into them this weekend (6 days and 100 or so miles into their trek) , I met them on the pennine way at Dodd Fell Hill ( about 660 metres above sea level) and about 5 miles short of "Hawes" where we stayed the night.

This is the pic I took as they approached me sat on a rock with little Jack alongside me.






What a surprise,they said, after handshakes and rolling around in the grass for a little while laughing.

I then escorted them back to their farm campsite where coincidently ,my van was also pitched, where I spent the rest of the night feeding and watering them, (They ate me out of house and home) not to mention the three bottles of red we duly consumed.
Next morning I made them a hot breakfast and left them about dinnertime (Totally cleared out).

These guys ,Barry, Eric and Shiba are truly inspirational and you cant help but admire them, which is why I offerd my hospitality "*Free Of Charge"*.

Hope to meet up with them again next weekend at either Alston or Haltwhistle for more of the same.


----------



## Jacques le foot

Thats really nice of you Lenny, didn't you feel the urge to join them on their trek..I'm sure you would have got some sponsorship off the site 

Jackie


----------



## Belgian

Jacques le foot said:


> Thats really nice of you Lenny, didn't you feel the urge to join them on their trek..I'm sure you would have got some sponsorship off the site
> 
> Jackie



Nice Lenny,
I put 1€ a km (or  better 1£ a mile) on you


----------



## lenny

Jacques le foot said:


> Thats really nice of you Lenny, didn't you feel the urge to join them on their trek..I'm sure you would have got some sponsorship off the site
> 
> Jackie



I did,join them, I walked 5miles to meet them and 5 miles back

Oh  and I even stuck a fiver in their tin for the privilige


----------



## lenny

Belgian said:


> Nice Lenny,
> I put 1€ a km (or  better 1£ a mile) on you



Thats a Tenner you owe me, Leo

Just Kidding


----------



## Belgian

lenny said:


> I did,join them, I walked 5miles to meet them and 5 miles back
> 
> Oh  and I even stuck a fiver in their tin for the privilige



I'll send you a 5-er (the way back doesn't count !)


----------



## bob690

youre a good man Lenny, well done.


----------



## lenny

Bump, oops, Just thought I,d bring this one up again in case any one missed it.

Forgot to mention that Barry and Eric had managed to raise around £95 since Hayfield whilst on the trek, with 2 or 3 campsites waivering the site fees for the cause.
They declined my offer to take care of it for them, cant think why

Anyway, they should be in the area of Alston to Haltwhistle next weekend if anyone local wants to go out and offer them some encouragement


----------



## lenny

***** said:


> These two guys and not forgetting Sheba are real heroes



Your not wrong Graham, it was these two that gave me a push this morning when my wheels were spinning trying to get off the grassy site


----------



## lenny

*Haltwhistle/Alston 18/19 April*

Anyone out this weekend in the Alston or Haltwhistle areas should keep there eyes out for our friends Barry and  Eric with Shiba the dog.
They should be leaving Tyne Willows campsite (Alston) to walk to Burnfoot farm (Haltwhistle) on Sunday am. , they will be walking the route of the old South Tyne Raiway on this 12 mile stretch of there journey
I hope to get up there for some part of the weekend to catch up with them and offer encouragement.


----------



## lenny

*Alston/Haltwhistle*

Off to meet our friends tomorrow (Barry ,Eric and Shiva) on their Quest.

Heres the site ,Eric set up, take a look at the video

http://www.justgiving.com/ericwelch

Just wish I could join them on their journey


----------



## lenny

*Mammoth Trek*

Heres a pic of of Barry,Eric and Shiva on the South Tyne Trail on Sunday






About 180 miles into their journey

Couple more pics





















Hope you like


----------



## Deleted member 4053

*walkies*

Lenny
nice shots of walk


weez
Tony


----------



## tresrikay

lenny said:


> Off to meet our friends tomorrow (Barry ,Eric and Shiva) on their Quest.
> 
> Heres the site ,Eric set up, take a look at the video
> 
> Justgiving - Eric Welsh's Fundraising Page
> 
> Just wish I could join them on their journey



At this rate Lenny boy, we will have to sponsor you....... how about a pound for every time you catch up with them, from our membership that would be a pretty packet in their coffers.


----------



## Hayfields

*Our friends Barry Eric & Shiva*

Keep up the good work Lenny. I know they really appriciate you looking after them. They contact me every day to let me know they are ok and have reached their destination for that day. Joan & Kevin (Hayfields)


----------



## lenny

Hayfields said:


> Keep up the good work Lenny. I know they really appriciate you looking after them. They contact me every day to let me know they are ok and have reached their destination for that day. Joan & Kevin (Hayfields)



Thanks Joan, I hope to meet up with them in Jedburgh area this weekend then they will move out of my range until their return journey.


----------



## lenny

lenny said:


> Thanks Joan, I hope to meet up with them in Jedburgh area this weekend then they will move out of my range until their return journey.



Lenny,s so sad, I could,nt make this weekend in the Scottish borders to wave our friends off, but I spoke to Barry by phone and he lets me off.
they are heading up to Lanark then Milngavie via Gallashiels and Biggar if anyone from those areas would like to meet them and offer some encouragement.

Haway the Lads


----------



## lenny

*Update*

Well ,25 days and approx. 230 miles on the lads are in good spirit but tired as they bed down on a campsite in Peebles(Scottish Borders) tonight.
Barry reckons they got a soaking yesterday and Erics tent zip has busted so I think they are using the campsite to dry off some of their gear.
Barry will start texting me some pics soon and I hope to share them with you all.

Haway the Lads


----------



## lenny

*En-Route Lanark*

Received this pic from Barry today on location in Scotland






I think they are planning a day out to rest their aching limbs


----------



## robert b

*pennine way friends*

thanks for pics lenny . those lads deserve a rest i think .oops forgot the dog


----------



## lenny

*May Day*

Hers a pic from the lads as they start the next leg of their journey (The West Highland Way) ,Milngavie On Friday 1st. May 2009







Haway the Lads


----------



## lenny

*Milarrochy*

And another from Saturday at Milarrochy






Haway the Lads


----------



## lenny

Sunday 4th. May and the lads are staying in a "Bothy" at Rowchoish,, whats a Bothy I hear you ask, well I had to


----------



## lenny

The latest news is that Barry and Eric are staying in a Wigwam tonight at Auchtertyre along the west highland way. Apparently they were 2 kilometres short of their destination (Tyndrum) soaking wet after another day of non stop rain when they decided to take the soft option of hiring one of these wooden pod type things to try and dry out a bit (any port in a storm).
They have heard they may get Snow  tomorrow.

Oh ,and by the way, they send their regards to all

This is what they are staying in, 






Barry asked...Do we get our own Squaw


----------



## robert b

all i can say lenny is they have done realy well and deserve a medal its taken a lot of shear grit and determination to what they and the dog has done.


----------



## lenny

Received a couple of nice pics from Barry and Eric today











They will be tenting wild tonight at Inveroran Bridge.

Rain, snow and hailstone today


----------



## lenny

More pics from the lads up in bonny Scotland

Barry at Drovers Road






going over from Glencoe to Kinlockie






Goingover to Fort William, Ben Nevis in the background.


----------



## runnach

I arrived here after these two chaps had embarked on their soiree.

So perhaps still dont understand their motivations etc

But what I do understand is they are displaying 'British Grit' Pushing their own boundaries I am sure.

Good for them, 

There has been a lot of bollox posted over the last couple of days re political correctness etc. 

I just find it very refreshing that a couple of ordinary blokes have the motivation to get off their arses and do something for a cause they believe in.

To me at least, their grit reflects why I am proud to be British, and why foreigners also respect our resolve. 

Channa


----------



## lenny

channa said:


> I arrived here after these two chaps had embarked on their soiree.
> 
> So perhaps still dont understand their motivations etc
> 
> But what I do understand is they are displaying 'British Grit' Pushing their own boundaries I am sure.
> 
> Good for them,
> 
> There has been a lot of bollox posted over the last couple of days re political correctness etc.
> 
> *I just find it very refreshing that a couple of ordinary blokes have the motivation to get off their arses and do something for a cause they believe in*.
> 
> To me at least, their grit reflects why I am proud to be British, and why foreigners also respect our resolve.
> 
> Channa



I could,nt have put it better myself if I tried Channa (You really are good with words), I only met these guys recently and was totally inspired, I,ve pushed my wee body to the limits and beyond in my younger days but what these guys are attempting at their age is just unbelievable


----------



## runnach

lenny said:


> what these guys are attempting at their age is just unbelievable



At the risk of sounding awkward what they are doing is not unbelievable, They believe ???..furthermore age seems just a number to them.

They have I think what used to be called the Dunkirk Spirit...and the maxim of our modern day elite .Who dares Wins !!

What really warms me, Is the 'can do ' attitude...a trait entrenched in our national psych and identity. 

Sadly a fact of modern life is we sit, and think of a thousand reasons why we shouldnt do something. These chaps Have thought of just one reason why they should !!!.and that is the lesson I think.

I am sure they will learn a lot about themselves on this jaunt, and I bet at some stage have got on each others goat. All part of the adventure..but I also believe they will have a lifetime bond too.

In times of recession, lids being lifted on how MP's have shafted the taxpayer et al......It is just nice to see a couple of British chaps who dont ' fit the mould' do what the British people are best at doing ... sticking two fingers up to the odds etc ..and Nikeing (as I call it ) 

Nike is a sportswear company their slogan ' Just do it '

Has much as we moan and groan, great to see the people of our land havent lost their spirit and never will I hope ..that would be a dark day 

Channa


----------



## Telstar

*Return Party*

Joan at Hayfield confirmed that the lads return to Hayfield Tue 21st July with a 70th party taking place there on the Wed 22nd.

I for one am going to find a way of being there for the party, least we can do. 

Jon


----------



## robert b

i agree with you 1oo% i will see  what i can do as well


----------



## lenny

allan b said:


> i agree with you 1oo% i will see  what i can do as well



Me too Allan, It,s such a pity it was,nt a weekend return as this could have been the Mother of all meets.

Spoke to Barry today and quoted some of Channas kind words, this really seemed to gee him up (though they modestly laughed it off)for the journey ahead which is becoming more wild by the day. Expect to lose contact till Friday when they arrive at Shiel Bridge.

Haway The Lads


----------



## runnach

lenny said:


> Me too Allan, Spoke to Barry today and quoted some of Channas kind words, this really seemed to gee him up (though they modestly laughed it off):



Me and kind words ? that must be a first!!!... What is more interesting is to quote '' they modestly laughed it off''

These fellas to quote a modern euphinism are in the 'zone'.

The blisters, aches and pains have become secondary....achieving their aim I suspect has become the main focus.

FWIW success and failure are bedmates in that both are an outcome, What I may consider a success others may view a failure and vice versa. 

In the case of our two chaps, they have locked on to achieving an objective, and at this point I would lay a bet, wild horses and a years free beer wont tempt them to deviate from what has by now become a personal challenge.
entrenched in their beings

This is where as British people we unintentionally elevate ourselves.But seriously IMHO gives us our identity.

Being beaten is not an option 

displaying fortitiude.

This is not a war, but a walk for charity, But the rules are the same!!!

Failure is not an option ...very British.

For a multiude of reasons, these fellas in their endeavours are to me at least displaying that 'raw grit' that should make us proud of our identity. A reason to celebrate we are British and be proud of it.

Channa


----------



## robert b

hi lenny .keep me informed on what you are doing. i have pre book a holiday for those days off.


----------



## lenny

More pis from the lads up at Glenfinnan Monument

Bonnie prince Charlie raising his Standard






Hog on the 200 mile leg of their journey to Cape Wrath






Eric at the bothy in Corryhully.






Haway the Lads


----------



## Deleted member 919

Telstar said:


> Joan at Hayfield confirmed that the lads return to Hayfield Tue 21st July with a 70th party taking place there on the Wed 22nd.
> 
> I for one am going to find a way of being there for the party, least we can do.
> 
> Jon


I'll try for this one as well ,might have to book holidays but it'll be worth it
Rob


----------



## lenny

rebbyvid said:


> I'll try for this one as well ,might have to book holidays but it'll be worth it
> Rob



I was thinking of asking them if I could join them on the final legs of their return trek.
That would be an honour


----------



## Deleted member 919

lenny said:


> I was thinking of asking them if I could join them on the final legs of their return trek.
> That would be an honour


could follow you myself if i book a week off i'll be in van though
Rob


----------



## Pioneer

What marvelous people Eric and Barry are, not forgetting Shiva, truly a mans best friend. 
Well done to you all, and yes, the true grit of the British is showing, you can do it!

Best wishes for the rest of the journey,
Bill and Angie.


----------



## tresrikay

Telstar said:


> Joan at Hayfield confirmed that the lads return to Hayfield Tue 21st July with a 70th party taking place there on the Wed 22nd.
> 
> I for one am going to find a way of being there for the party, least we can do.
> 
> Jon




Just booked with Joan, schools last day, so I will not be there until about 6.45 on the night but then can chill for a few days.... However Jon  the party is on Tuesday night.


----------



## robert b

*hayfield*



tresrikay said:


> Just booked with Joan, schools last day, so I will not be there until about 6.45 on the night but then can chill for a few days.... However Jon  the party is on Tuesday night.


hi ricky we are trying to be there wife got to get holidays confirmed so i will let you no if its definate soon as we no .


----------



## lenny

More pics from the lads


----------



## lenny

***** said:


> Thanks Lenny for your time to share these pics with us



Thanks ,I received the pics on Friday evening, not sure of there location but I think they are on schedule


----------



## derekfaeberwick

Should have been entered for the recent soap awards Lenny. Good stuff!


----------



## runnach

lenny said:


> Thanks ,I received the pics on Friday evening, not sure of there location but I think they are on schedule




Schedule or not, Should I find myself at Hayfield upon there return, and a booze fuelled session ensues. And bets are placed on climbing the nearest hill for a few quid...I give a tip ...dont on any account back me !!!

These two are as fit as butchers dog's ...and total respect to them 

Channa


----------



## lenny

*Crosmasaig*

More pics to follow, heres a map showing there rough  location up to now

Print: Map of IV22 2PE

I reckon they are about 70 miles short of Cape Wrath which is where they complete the first half of ther trek before turning round and walking back

PS  Anyone know of a better way of posting map locations??, any advice would be welcome


----------



## runnach

lenny said:


> I reckon they are about 70 miles short of Cape Wrath which is where they complete the first half of ther trek before turning round and walking back


 
Well from your posts they seem in good spirits..and the half way mark should provide a boost 

Channa


----------



## lenny

channa said:


> Well from your posts they seem in good spirits..and the half way mark should provide a boost
> 
> Channa



Yes they are still in good spirits Channa and enjoying every minute of it.

Not surprising when you look at some of the scenery they are encountering

Heres a few more they they want to share with us
















3 Shots of the Falls of Glomach..


----------



## lenny

*Bein Eighe*

Bein Eighe in all its glory ,Barry calls this one the Blamanche (Spelling)






Digs at Iron Lodge






Maol Bhuidhe






Bendronaig






Cromasaig BnB






They have a deserved day off tomorrow


----------



## tresrikay

lenny said:


> More pics to follow, heres a map showing there rough  location up to now
> 
> Print: Map of IV22 2PE
> 
> I reckon they are about 70 miles short of Cape Wrath which is where they complete the first half of ther trek before turning round and walking back
> 
> PS  Anyone know of a better way of posting map locations??, any advice would be welcome



didn't realise they were meeting up with Wrath...... or that he had a cape

Keep up the great work Lenny.


----------



## runnach

lenny said:


> Yes they are still in good spirits Channa and enjoying every minute of it.
> 
> Not surprising when you look at some of the scenery they are encountering
> 
> Heres a few more they they want to share with us
> 
> ..



After a trip like this, dont be surprised if it fuels wanderlust.

They are true ambassadors of the human spirit. Happy to help others through their fundraising, and prepared to push their own limits.

It seems the hounds is enjoying tat tats too 

Channa


----------



## tresrikay

***** said:


> Maybe the Treasurer funds can make a good donation Mr Treas



They had all Marchs subs,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and they may get July's as well just hand it all over to Joan to put in the pot....... Like Wrath will on Saturday....... dont forget subs are now £10 a month


----------



## runnach

***** said:


> Well done, they don't call you the Treasurer for nothing
> I do hope you are not fiddling your expenses



Nagh He aint an MP 
Channa


----------



## zeezee16

Telstar said:


> Joan at Hayfield confirmed that the lads return to Hayfield Tue 21st July with a 70th party taking place there on the Wed 22nd.
> 
> I for one am going to find a way of being there for the party, least we can do.
> 
> Jon



We will come over for a couple of hours, cant get time off work, in Scotland first 2 weeks in july.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## lenny

Spoke to Barry tonight on their day off,(think they,d been on the wine gums), he managed to get online somehow and visited the site to view their progress and pics, told me to convey their thanks for all the interest and kind comments with a special thanks to Rebbyvid (Rob) and Bill and Angie (pioneer) who ,he noticed had kindly sponsored them via Erics website.
Allthough Barry sounded a bit rough and chesty, I think they are all in good health and raring to press on

I assume contact will be broken for a few days as they move into the wilds of Northern Scotland.

Haway The Lads


----------



## runnach

Been on the wine gums Lenny ???

Call me suspicious but I bet these two rascals have looked at the distillery trail for convenient stop offs of course.

I am not being cynical just sharing what I would do 

Considering I am a whippersnapper compared to these lads, I am bright enough to work out with age comes wisdom and the knowledge that these two will have a bit of guile and a few tricks up there sleeves

Glad to hear their spirits are chipper 

Channa


----------



## tresrikay

***** said:


> Well done, they don't call you the Treasurer for nothing
> I do hope you are not fiddling your expenses



Well...... you do incur expenses... travelling the length and breadth of the Country collecting all those £10's...... then there's the floating duck pond..... the moat to be cleaned..... the dry rot...... the second house to do up..... the dog food and toblerones.... the nanny to pay for and the interest on the Mortgage(schhhhhhhh i paid that off years ago, but hay hum)...no the ordinary public just does not have a grip on reality


----------



## Pioneer

Hi all,
booked in at Hayfield today for the 21/22 July.
Should have left the week before for Bonny Scotland, but can't miss this one. Will shoot off up the A1 afterwards.
Who's attending the return party?
Come on Lenny, use your organising skill's, do an head count.
Great pics posted Lenny, keep them coming.

Happy Camping


----------



## robert b

Pioneer said:


> Hi all,
> booked in at Hayfield today for the 21/22 July.
> Should have left the week before for Bonny Scotland, but can't miss this one. Will shoot off up the A1 afterwards.
> Who's attending the return party?
> Come on Lenny, use your organising skill's, do an head count.
> Great pics posted Lenny, keep them coming.
> 
> Happy Camping


 hi . pioneer       how is the wifes training going for her walk


----------



## Pioneer

allan b said:


> hi . pioneer       how is the wifes training going for her walk



Hi allan,
she had a bit of a set back, after getting blisters on both heels during a lengthy 28 mile walk, it appeared that she wore an extra thin pair of socks, and they rubbed, blisters the size of a sherbert dip! Do they listen?
Anyway, surgical spirits and salt water cured them.
She is doing a 35mile job in a couple of weeks, then the main 42+miler across Wales on the 20th June.
Thanks for asking, maybe see you at Hayfield.

Happy Camping


----------



## robert b

glad to hear its all going to plan . we have booked time of to be at hayfield when they arrive back and also hope to be there for closing meet.


----------



## ajs

Pioneer said:


> She is doing a 35mile job in a couple of weeks, then the main 42+miler across Wales on the 20th June.


 

 goooodgreeeefff.. she's a fit bit.. bet you can't keep up 

 regards
aj


_take it you will be the back-up service waggon _


----------



## lenny

*Update*

No pics today but Barry text me to say that they had rain for the last 2 days moving from Cromasaig to Loch an Nid then Invernael where they are staying in the forest ,Midges are giving them grief right now, and they are off  to Oykel tomorrow to stay in an old school house bothy.

They say they are tired but ok

Haway the Lads


----------



## runnach

lenny said:


> No pics today but Barry text me to say that they had rain for the last 2 days moving from Cromasaig to Loch an Nid then Invernael where they are staying in the forest ,Midges are giving them grief right now, and they are off  to Oykel tomorrow to stay in an old school house bothy.
> 
> They say they are tired but ok
> 
> Haway the Lads



yep the next couple of weeks the lads versus the midges .....is the deal.
A breeze will help them !!..... they will welcome inclement weather.

Channa


----------



## lenny

channa said:


> yep the next couple of weeks the lads versus the midges .....is the deal.
> A breeze will help them !!..... they will welcome inclement weather.
> 
> Channa



I met up with them recently and one of the thousand questions I put to them was , how do you deal with the midges?,, their answer was "Skin so soft" made by Avon


----------



## runnach

lenny said:


> I met up with them recently and one of the thousand questions I put to them was , how do you deal with the midges?,, their answer was "Skin so soft" made by Avon



Skin so soft or the 3 s'  seems to be the answer.

I spent a bit of time near lochcarron in a previous life, the midges alone are enough to drive a sane man daft I assure you.

Long live St Avon Eh ??

Channa


----------



## Pioneer

Hi Lenny,
try to let me know when the lads, will be returning through Tyndrum, on the West Highland Way. My Brother lives just on the south side of the A82, and on the footpath. If he's home at that time, will give the lads and Shiva, refreshments. A sign made by the kids, will be setup to direct them to the bungalow. Hope he will be home for them, when the time arrives.

Happy Camping


----------



## lenny

Pioneer said:


> Hi Lenny,
> try to let me know when the lads, will be returning through Tyndrum, on the West Highland Way. My Brother lives just on the south side of the A82, and on the footpath. If he's home at that time, will give the lads and Shiva, refreshments. A sign made by the kids, will be setup to direct them to the bungalow. Hope he will be home for them, when the time arrives.
> 
> Happy Camping



Hiya Bill, great Idea, I know the lads will be over the moon to read of this very kind offer, They will be walking from *Bridge of Orchy* to* Auchtertyre* Via  Tyndrum on Saturday 20th. June and reckon they will be passing your lads hoose around 3.30 pm.

Thanks a Million, Hope it comes off


----------



## Pioneer

lenny said:


> Hiya Bill, great Idea, I know the lads will be over the moon to read of this very kind offer, They will be walking from *Bridge of Orchy* to* Auchtertyre* Via  Tyndrum on Saturday 20th. June and reckon they will be passing your lads hoose around 3.30 pm.
> 
> Thanks a Million, Hope it comes off



No problem remembering that date, Angie is doing her 42 mile walk same day, and good luck to all. Lovely walk from Hotel at Bridge of Orchy to Tyndrum, and if the steam train is running, it's like going back in time, seeing it meandering along.


----------



## lenny

No text tonight form Barry ,which is worrying, and with me being away all weekend with no phone signal (T.Mobile), the last post I received was on Sunday and Barry tells me they,ve had 4 days of rain and they are near Loch Ailsh, where Eric had a "Tick", which apparantly can cause all sorts of disease, however I,m sure these 2 old wise heads had made provisions for such a thing and all will be fine..


----------



## lenny

Pioneer said:


> No problem remembering that date, Angie is doing her 42 mile walk same day, and good luck to all. Lovely walk from Hotel at Bridge of Orchy to Tyndrum, and if the steam train is running, it's like going back in time, seeing it meandering along.



Been meaning to ask you about Angies walk, Is she being sponsored for charity ? and if so ,how can we donate

Go for it Angie


----------



## lenny

Soaked Again







Drying out in a schoolhouse bothy at Oykel.






Black clouds over Lael Forest.






Haway the lads


----------



## robert b

good idea lenny. it would be nice if there was some way to donate to her walk for charity


----------



## robert b

they look well the deserve a bloody medal thanks for the pics . does the local press from where they are from no what they are doing. as i think they should get some recognition for there walk


----------



## runnach

More excellent photos...Lenny...sadly circumstances beyond my control prohibited a trip across the border the last few days...But I am hopeful next few days..bearing in mind our conversation.

The tick was bad news, Had some fun with them in the Dordogne on the dog..!!

Pulling them is fatal it leaves an open wound and often the head of the tick which causes infection......tis a twisting motion.!!!!

Anyway I hope the lads spirits are up .....perhaps if the look back and see what they have achieved so far, ( past halfway stage) ...it reduces mentally the size of challenge they have left.

Channa


----------



## lenny

I seem to remember they were telling me that the best way to remove a Tick is to cover it with  a thick coat of vaseline, this stops it breathing and then it lets go


----------



## Pioneer

lenny said:


> Been meaning to ask you about Angies walk, Is she being sponsored for charity ? and if so ,how can we donate
> 
> Go for it Angie



Hi Lenny,
indeed, Angie is walking for Hope House Childrens Hospices, and you may sponser her if you wish. When she arrives home later, I will post a link to the donation page, and she will give more information then. Very kind of you, it will all help to raise the £3.5 million needed to keep these Hospices open, here in Shropshire (Oswestry) and Ty Gobraith (Conway).
Why our Government can't give more to these charities, is beyond me, and I am sure Eric and Barry, will be saying the same thing, when they dole out money, left, right and centre to other countries, for all sorts of things.
Does Charity not start at home? It should do in my opinion.
Angie will do a 35 mile walk next weekend in preparation for the biggy!! of 42+ miles. My feet are killing me just thinking about it.

Cheers,
Bill and Angie.


----------



## lenny

*Update*

The lads left Inchnadamph this morning on a 13 mile trek to Duartmore Bridge but on learning that the hotel they hoped to check into on wednesday night was fullthey decided to push on another 5 miles over the moors to Ben Stack where are wildcamping in the shadows of the mountain. 18 miles in total for the day
Ben Stack is the mountain where Robin Cook MP died of a heart attack a couple of years ago, you may remember.
They will carry on in the morning aiming for Kinlochbervie (bypassing the said hotel at Richonich) where I think they will be checking in to a B and B , a day ahead of schedule ( A chance for some R and R).

Heres the pics I received tonight

Leaving Inchnadamph with Loch Assynt in the background






Barry spotted this young stag en-route






Kylesku Bridge today.






Duartmore old bridge.






View over the moor to Ben Stack and Foinhave.






Ben Stack in all its glory, pic taken from their wildcamp location.






Haway the lads


----------



## Hayfields

Thanks for all your hard work Lenny and for showing us all their photos, they are almost there oly a coulpe of days left then they will be on their way back. Joan Kevin & Billy


----------



## Hayfields

Nice pics Lenny. I have just found them. You can tell i am new to this can't you.Keep up the good work.
Joan Kevin & Billy


----------



## bob690

I would also like to say thankyou Lenny for all your time and work posting all these excellent pictures, and being their feet on the ground, so to speak. These pics bring back  so many memories of walking in the same places with my old black Lab. Thankyou


----------



## Pioneer

lenny said:


> Been meaning to ask you about Angies walk, Is she being sponsored for charity ? and if so ,how can we donate
> 
> Go for it Angie



Hi Lenny,
here is the link to Angies donation page, for her 42 mile Cross Wales Charity Walk, starts at 3am on 20th June, until finished! Quite a few people at Hayfield asked how they could donate online. 

Justgiving - Angela Rogers's Fundraising Page 

Thanks to all for your support.

Bill and Angela.


----------



## robert b

*angies walk*



Pioneer said:


> Hi Lenny,
> here is the link to Angies donation page, for her 42 mile Cross Wales Charity Walk, starts at 3am on 20th June, until finished! Quite a few people at Hayfield asked how they could donate online.
> 
> Justgiving - Angela Rogers's Fundraising Page
> 
> Thanks to all for your support.
> 
> Bill and Angela.


 hi bill and angela . just made a donation on your web link .


----------



## lenny

allan b said:


> hi bill and angela . just made a donation on your web link .



Hiya Bill, Me too , good luck Angela,, 3am. start, I hope Bill is there to wave you off


----------



## Pioneer

allan b said:


> hi bill and angela . just made a donation on your web link .



Hi Allan,
Angie says a big thank you for your support.
Hope to see you at Hayfield on the 21st July?

Regards,
Angie and Bill.


----------



## Pioneer

lenny said:


> Hiya Bill, Me too , good luck Angela,, 3am. start, I hope Bill is there to wave you off



Thanks Lenny, very good of you to donate, every bit helps with the children and families.
I will be dropping Angie off at the start then meeting up at various feeding stations along the way, just to give her a kick if needed I can't believe the miles she's covered in training but I am sure it will pay dividends on the day.
I will also meet her at the end (in the pub) with the rest of the support team
See you at the Hayfield party. (Booked)

Regards,
Angie and Bill.


----------



## lenny

*2 days to turning point*

Well the lads are enjoying a well earned rest at a hotel in Kinlochbervie tonight and in the morning they will be heading off to Strathchaileach, then on Friday will reach their most Northerly point at Loch Keisgaig where they will be turning round on the start of the return journey (This stretch is dependant on the MOD granting them permission to enter the danger area)
Then it,s all downhill from Saturday as they head for Loch Dionard
I dont expect anymore contact till Saturday as no signal in the wilds.

Heres the last piccy they sent

Laxford Bridge







Haway the Lads


----------



## Pioneer

Hi Lenny,
the pics are great, and thanks for all your time and effort in reporting the adventure.
The Lads should write a book when they have recovered from this strenuous walk, it would make some interesting reading I am sure of that, not to mention some extra money for the cause, and the photo's would set the book off. Also wildcamping spots comes to mind.

Thanks Lenny for your sterling work. 

Angie and Bill.


----------



## lenny

*Room with a View*

Heres the most recent pic sent from Barry and Eric, It,s the view from their hotel window tonight at Kinlochbervie


----------



## lenny

channa said:


> After a trip like this, dont be surprised if it fuels wanderlust.
> 
> They are true ambassadors of the human spirit. Happy to help others through their fundraising, and prepared to push their own limits.
> 
> It seems the hounds is enjoying tat tats too
> 
> Channa



As you,ve probably gathered over the last few weeks ,I am totally awestruck at the enthusiasm of these 2 guys and thanks go to Channa for putting into words what I am thinking but unable to replicate.
I know for a fact that they were online tonight reading the posts and viewing the pics and I,m certain that they will be encouraged by the nice comments they have read so far,hopefully this will spur them on knowing that although they are alone in their quest, they can rely on us following their progress with great interest with the help of modern technology.
So keep up the good work and lets put  a spring in these lads steps as they turn and head for home.

BTW When they return I have found another challenge to put to them,check out this link.

65-year-old explorer conquers Everest

Absolutely unbelievable


----------



## runnach

TBH Lenny humbled, flattered and embarrased you quote my words...But it is true , Tis what I said.

I didnt open your link but I will bet it relates to Sir Ralph Fiennes being the oldest Briton to conquer Everest. And has an Englishman it makes me proud.

So How does this compare to our guys ?

Has you have guessed by now , reticence is not my greatest skill so I will share my thoughts.

I cant relate to Sir Ralph, I admire his tenacity, but i cant connect.

These two chaps I can, What they are achieving we all could if we had the balls!!. We think of 101 reasons why we cant do something ..they have thought of 1 reason why they can.( that initself is a lesson I think )and sufficient reason to relate and respect their achievements

They are a normal couple of blokes that have decided to do something outside the ordinary. 

It may sound daft, but the midges, blistered feet etc are their barriers before we consider fatigue.

And this perhaps explains my reference to the fact they are showing true British grit.!!!

Hopefully tonight my countrymen in Rome can behave with dignity the fact that their favoured team on the night was beaten by a better side I would hope they can embrace the concept.

The news over the next couple of days may tell a different story, Yet in the background Our two fellas actually embrace the best of British and yet their cause will never be reported. 

That makes me even more proud of them, they have an unassuming tenacity committment and focus.... I am proud to be their fellow countryman. 

If anyone ever wants an example of what puts The 'Great' in Great Britain you need look no further than our pals in the highlands !!

Channa


----------



## lenny

Great post Channa, thats exactly the kind of encouragement I believe the lads need to help them on their way.

BTW The footage of Sir Alex applauding the victorious opposition receiving the trophy was a lesson in respect.


----------



## runnach

lenny said:


> BTW The footage of Sir Alex applauding the victorious opposition receiving the trophy was a lesson in respect.



I agree,I noticed his reverance too, However I bet It hurt him !!!

Interestingly there was no hysteria from the Manchester players crying and balling....They too I think showed respect for their opposition.

Of course if they want to address the situation they have 2010 to prove it.

Weird how it all works !!

Next season Doncaster Rovers playing Newcastle in the league !!..The Rovers are a division above Leeds who not too long back were semi finalists in Europe.

At this rate Donny could be playing Barca, Inter and Man Utd in European football 

Fanciful thought perhaps . but not that long ago Donny were plying theor traded in the conference

Amazing the power of belief isnt it ?

Channa


----------



## lenny

*Computer Down*

Having trouble with me laptop at the mo but nothing to report from our friends in the Highlands just yet due to battery and signal problems,I believe they should have reached the turning point and are winging there way back home. I dont expect to hear from them again till Wednesday by which time I hope to have my laptop sorted and loads of pics to share.

Haway the Lads


----------



## lenny

*Kerfuffle*

I,m in a bit of a Kerfuffle tonight cos after 5 days of no contact with our friends, I receive 32, picture texts and can,t post them yet cos my computers still on the blink. Hope to get it sorted soon, anyway the lads and Shiva are all doing fine after the wildest stretch of there trek through Cape Wrath and are now back at Inchnadamph enjoying a couple of shandy,s in their hotel on their day out.
They,ll be off on an 11 mile trek tomorrow heading for Loch Ailsh another step closer to home

BTW I booked up for Hayfield in order to welcome them back, should arrive monday am. and depart Wednesday pm.


----------



## lenny

*Kerfuffle*

I,m in a bit of a Kerfuffle tonight cos after 5 days of no contact with our friends, I receive 32, picture texts and can,t post them yet cos my computers still on the blink. Hope to get it sorted soon, anyway the lads and Shiva are all doing fine after the wildest stretch of there trek through Cape Wrath and are now back at Inchnadamph enjoying a couple of shandy,s in their hotel on their day out.
They,ll be off on an 11 mile trek tomorrow heading for Loch Ailsh another step closer to home

BTW I booked up for Hayfield in order to welcome them back, should arrive monday am. and depart Wednesday pm.


----------



## ajs

i can see you'r getting excited 

 regards
aj


----------



## Pioneer

lenny said:


> I,m in a bit of a Kerfuffle tonight cos after 5 days of no contact with our friends, I receive 32, picture texts and can,t post them yet cos my computers still on the blink. Hope to get it sorted soon, anyway the lads and Shiva are all doing fine after the wildest stretch of there trek through Cape Wrath and are now back at Inchnadamph enjoying a couple of shandy,s in their hotel on their day out.
> They,ll be off on an 11 mile trek tomorrow heading for Loch Ailsh another step closer to home
> 
> BTW I booked up for Hayfield in order to welcome them back, should arrive monday am. and depart Wednesday pm.



Calm down Lenny, it's only a commercial! We all have problems with the old comps, did you say it's your modem at fault? Is it bult in? Tried downloading new driver? software?
I expect you have done all this, at these times pulling out of hair comes to mind.
Sometimes a file can go missing, when you delete something, and then nothing will work, a system restore may help as previously posted, but I would try to save as much as poss, then re-boot the whole lot. Twice in the last couple of years, I have done this, it also helps to clear all the old stuff
Can't wait to see how the lads are doing, hope you get it sorted soon.

Cheers,
Bill.
PS. Angie is now doing a 35 mile walk on the Lancaster Canal on Friday, starting at cabus, nr Garstang and walking North for 17.5m then turning around for the return leg. If anyone is around that area, say hello.
We are staying at Greaves Farm, Nook Lane, Cabus. 

Happy Camping


----------



## lenny

Maybe now I can start to catch up with the pics posted from the lads heres a few from Cape Wrath (The turning point,once used by them Vikings)

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00075-1.jpg?t=1244114316

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00072.jpg?t=1244114554

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00076.jpg?t=1244114595

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00078.jpg?t=1244114681

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00067.jpg?t=1244114782
The last pic is of Sandwood bay and Sea Stack
Sorry about the pics appearing as links, still working on that one


----------



## robert b

good pics lenny . we should be booking into hayfield on friday we might be there mon after noon or tuesday am staying till thurs eldest daughter might be coming


----------



## lenny

Eric crossing the outlet from Sandwood Loch

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00068.jpg?t=1244118097

I reckon he just dropped a penny and went back to look for it


----------



## lenny

*More pics*

More pics to share

Peat Digging at Strathchailleach..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00071.jpg?t=1244118435

Strathcailleach Bothy, 

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00070.jpg?t=1244118659

Above Glencoul..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00119.jpg?t=1244118807

Barry wild at Keisgaig Loch near the ranges

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00079.jpg?t=1244119026

Loch Dionard..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00101.jpg?t=1244119129

Barry wild on Loch Glendhu..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00108.jpg?t=1244119224

Glendhu Bothy..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00110.jpg?t=1244119376

More to follow


----------



## lenny

*Even more Pics*

Barry overnighting in a fishing hut at Strath Dionard

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00089.jpg?t=1244121907

Sunset from the fish hut..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00095.jpg?t=1244122134

Foinaven from Bealach Horn..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00103.jpg?t=1244122309

Loch Glencoul..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00112.jpg?t=1244122410

Brothers from Glencoul bothy.. (memorial)

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00120.jpg?t=1244122549

The Cross above Glencoul bothy..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00121.jpg?t=1244122664

Bothy Telly, Glencoul

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00123.jpg?t=1244122761

If you just clicked this link you may have missed the previous posts


----------



## lenny

*Yes, Theres More*

Ben Stack looking across Loch Stack..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00104.jpg

Eas a Chual Abhainn Waterfall, Highest in the UK

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00131.jpg

The mist rolls in down the Glen

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00126.jpg

They just get better


----------



## zeezee16

Hi Lenny, some brilliant pics, hope the weather is like that when we go up in july.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## lenny

*It,s a Dogs Life*

You know how your dog gets all excited when you pick up it,s lead and it knows it,s "Walkie" time, well I,m sure Shiva did the same 62 days ago.
What she must be thinking now.
This is some achievment for any animal ,just makes you wonder if your own pet could manage it

Hers a piccy of wor Jack after a 62 "minute" walkies down the pub

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/17052009298.jpg?t=1244134381


----------



## lenny

*And more*

Loch Fleodach Coire

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00137.jpg?t=1244134935

Barry by Makeshift shelter, Hat rescued from Glencoul..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00138.jpg?t=1244135057

Loch Glencoul..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00112.jpg?t=1244135175

Barry overnight at Glencoul..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00122.jpg?t=1244135268

Cloud over the Glens

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00132.jpg?t=1244135379

An Dubh Loch..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00102.jpg?t=1244136123

View leaving Keisgaig..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00082.jpg?t=1244136176


----------



## tresrikay

fantastic Lenny,

What a great ambassador you are for Barry and Eric on this site, If you (the reader of this post) want to guage the enormity of this expedition then just get out your map and trace a line from Edale in Derbyshire to Point of Wrath
It would be a daunting task in a vehicle......It would be a daunting task on a cycle staying in B&B's
These guys are doing it on foot and sleeping (most of the time) under a flimsy piece of Nylon.... we bade them Bon Voyage back at the end of March and THE least .... the very least I can humble do is to applaud them back to Hayfield in July.

The Local and national press should be aware of this Trojan effort of 2 wonderfull men and one ( by then 2" shorter) german sheperd


----------



## robert b

tresrikay said:


> fantastic Lenny,
> 
> What a great ambassador you are for Barry and Eric on this site, If you (the reader of this post) want to guage the enormity of this expedition then just get out your map and trace a line from Edale in Derbyshire to Point of Wrath
> It would be a daunting task in a vehicle......It would be a daunting task on a cycle staying in B&B's
> These guys are doing it on foot and sleeping (most of the time) under a flimsy piece of Nylon.... we bade them Bon Voyage back at the end of March and THE least .... the very least I can humble do is to applaud them back to Hayfield in July.
> 
> The Local and national press should be aware of this Trojan effort of 2 wonderfull men and one ( by then 2" shorter) german sheperd


i totaly agree with you rick .and all being well i will be there its the least we can do and i think press should be informed of their journey and what it was done for


----------



## robert b

and a special thanks to lenny for his  time and  leasion with them to keep us informed of how they are doing.


----------



## lenny

*Benmore Lodge*

The lads are now settled  and wildcamping by the river Oykel near Benmore Lodge, and they are getting a little trigger happy with the camera

A view of the National Park..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00140.jpg?t=1244142578

Conival..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00143.jpg?t=1244142713

One of the many caves near Inchnadamph where the stream surfaces briefly..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00141.jpg?t=1244142838

Conival, Bealach to the right..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00145.jpg?t=1244142926

Glen Oykel from Bealach..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00148.jpg?t=1244143037

Loch Assynt..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00147.jpg?t=1244143093

Better view from wild camp of Conival and Ben More Assynt..

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00150.jpg?t=1244143191

Barry camping wild by river Oykel

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/DSC00155.jpg?t=1244143280

Phew  Thats us all up to date


----------



## lenny

***** said:


> Just can't make it as working midweek



Sorry to hear that Graham but fully understand (It,s midweek) and hey, congrats on your 6000 th post

Here,s to the next 6000


----------



## Pioneer

lenny said:


> You know how your dog gets all excited when you pick up it,s lead and it knows it,s "Walkie" time, well I,m sure Shiva did the same 62 days ago.
> What she must be thinking now.
> This is some achievment for any animal ,just makes you wonder if your own pet could manage it
> 
> Hers a piccy of wor Jack after a 62 "minute" walkies down the pub
> 
> http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd168/nyron/17052009298.jpg?t=1244134381



Just like his dad then

Great pics Lenny, thanks.


----------



## lenny

The lads should now be wilding on a patch by a river below the ruin of Am Fireach.
They split up for a few days cos I think Eric was suffering ankle problems and did,nt fancy the strenuous wild route so took a more direct route.

They are back together now and alls OK, and by this time next week they should be nearing Fort William on there return trek

Barry back at schoolhouse bothy, Home Alone







Barry and Eric rejoin back at the Bothy in Inverlael


----------



## lenny

Thanks Graham, I realise there will be many more who can,t make it for the return meet because of work commitments etc. and this is understandable.
It,s nice to know that lots of us are watching their progress and sending best wishes, I know the lads fully appreciate it.


----------



## robert b

all being well we will be there my daughter is coming but she will be in a tent


----------



## tresrikay

Joan (the hayfield site Manager) has asked me to post the following,

Can anyone who is coming to the party, which is on the TUESDAY night 21st of July, could you please let her know and anyone who is staying overnight to please book through the site 01663 745394.


----------



## zeezee16

tresrikay said:


> Joan (the hayfield site Manager) has asked my to post the following,
> 
> Can anyone who is coming to the party, which is on the TUESDAY night 21st of July, could you please let her know and anyone who is staying overnight to please book through the site 01663 745394.



We are going, but only for a couple of hours.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## lenny

*Legs running on empty*

The lads and Shiva are now at Cromasaig (B+ B), Kinlochewe. Alls OK but legs are running on empty

Another piccy of Ben Eighe on return leg..






And on arrival at (B+B), no doubt dying to get those boots off and backpacks..






This is now 66 days since they left Hayfields and they are still on schedule which just shows how meticulous they were in their planning and preparation, although they separated for 6 days ,they still managed to meet up again cos they both knew excactly where the other would be, remember, no mobile signal .

Barry tells me he walked for 5 days alone only meeting 1 fisherman on a Loch
during the whole journey, just imagine how strange that must be. Started talking to himself at one point, He tells me he experienced the Demons  at this point (whatever that means).

Haway The Lads


----------



## ajs

lenny said:


> , He tells me he experienced the Demons  at this point _*(whatever that means).*_


 


it's a bit like reading 1 of chchchana's long posts and then going te bed thinking about it 

regards
aj


----------



## lenny

*Strathcarron*

The lads tell me they are now in Strathcarron being eaten by Midges

And heres one of the best piccys so far (IMO) , It,s one of Shiva enjoying a swim in Loch Clair







Looking forward to their return to the borders so I can pop up and meet them again

Haway The Lads


----------



## zeezee16

Hi Lennywhat date are they expected in the borders, if its sat/sun, we might nip up on the bike if the weather is ok.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## lenny

*Darn Midges*

The lads look like they are on a bee keeping course with their nets over their heads

Breakfast at the Hen House , Strathcarron..






Loch Carron 1...






Loch Carron 2..






Haway the Lads


----------



## lenny

zeezee16 said:


> Hi Lennywhat date are they expected in the borders, if its sat/sun, we might nip up on the bike if the weather is ok.
> Cheers, Pete.



Hi Pete, they will be around Peebles area on the w/e of 27/28 June, then Bellingham (Northumberland) the weekend after.
If you,re on ya bike you can always carry a wee tent and pitch alongside us


----------



## ajs

lenny said:


> Breakfast at the Hen House , Strathcarron..


 


ahhh yes...sister establishment with the chicken shack 

regards 
aj


----------



## lenny

ajs said:


> ahhh yes...sister establishment with the chicken shack
> 
> regards
> aj



 Not sure what you mean Aj, but I laughed anyway, Not sure about Barry,s stance in that piccy

Well they have been a long time away from home


----------



## zeezee16

lenny said:


> Hi Pete, they will be around Peebles area on the w/e of 27/28 June, then Bellingham (Northumberland) the weekend after.
> If you,re on ya bike you can always carry a wee tent and pitch alongside us



Thanks Lenny, unfortunatly,we are in south wales that weekend, on a bike rally, then the weekend after, we are wilding in N/W Scotland, between Ullapool & fort William for 2 weeks.
i will make note of the places we stay, then post them on here when we get back.
See you next friday.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## lenny

*Bealach Con*

The lads wildcamped at the base of Bealach Con last night and are now on a campsite at Shiel Bridge, next 4 days, no signal






Heres 5 views of their climb up to Bealach this morning, 11/06 th.


----------



## lenny

*Another Update*

The lads are now in Glen Nevis on a camp site after only a 3 mile walk (they seem to got ahead of schedule),they done some shopping and its now feet up time with a day off tomorrow

Eric and Shiva getting the Glen Nevis Welcome..






And heres more pics of their travels recently..

Nice house at Glen Shiel..





Looking down on Glen Shiel road..





On way up to Bealach above Glenshiel





Eric reaches Bealach..(Phew)





View 1 from Bealach..





View 2 from Bealach..





 I,m worn out just viewing the piccy,s be back soon with more


----------



## lenny

*Update 16/06/09*

I,m falling behind a bit with the progress report on Barry ,Eric and Shiva, so hope I get this right

Wilding at Kinloch Hourn..





Mam Underlain,Bealach..





Barry crosses bridge over river Carnach..





Camp outside Sourlies bothy, (bothy occupied by Monroe,ers)





17/06 Eric and Shiva set off at 8.00 am inthe rain heading for Kinlochleven, Barry decides to wait and see if the weather improves but by 12 noon the rain was still belting down and Barry decides to delay this stretch and catch up with Eric later, Just hope Eric and Shiva are ok.

Just as I write, I receive a text from Barry telling me All is ok, Eric and Shiva arrived at Kinlochleven safe and sound. Now he has to catch them up.


----------



## lenny

*18/06 Update*

Barry left for Kinlochleven this morning, but Eric should be a day ahead at Kings House, Barry is hoping to catch up before Saturday cos Pioneer arranged a possible meeting with his family at Tyndrum and he does,nt want to let them down.

Rain lashing down at Fort William campsite..


----------



## lenny

*Beinglas 21/06*

The lads are now at Beinglas near Inverararon, bang on target on day79 with 33 days to go, I lost contact with them over the weekend but I gather they met up again at Auchtertyre and alls ok.
Heres some of the pics I managed to retreive..

Looking over Glencoe, last pic here was Barry in the snow..





Barry hit the road and did 2 days walking in 1 to catch Eric and Shiva, he said he did it for me





Bridge of Orchy from wild site,hotel in the distance..





Barry striking camp at Bridge of Orchy ..





Reunited at Auchtertyre..





Hope to meet the lads next weekend at Peebles and listen to their tales of their journey so far


----------



## Pioneer

*Tyndrum meet up*

Lenny, 
I take it from your last pics, that the lads have left Bridge of Orchy? I didn't get a reply from my last PM to you, so assume that they have called in at Tyndrum? it's only a couple of hours walk from the Bridge, I hope the lads got some refreshments.

Cheers, Bill.


----------



## Wez

WOW!
What a story!

I've only just spotted this topic now - these guys (and the dog!) are amazing!

What charity is it for?

I wish them great success for the rest of their journey, i hope they stay in good health and the weather is kind to them.

BRAVO CHAPS


----------



## Pioneer

Wez said:


> WOW!
> What a story!
> 
> I've only just spotted this topic now - these guys (and the dog!) are amazing!
> 
> What charity is it for?
> 
> I wish them great success for the rest of their journey, i hope they stay in good health and the weather is kind to them.
> 
> BRAVO CHAPS



Hi Wez,
these two guys, and Shiva the dog, are walking for the Institute of Cancer Research. If you wish to donate or anyone else reading this, go to:

JustGiving - Raise money for charity online - JustGiving

Happy Camping


----------



## Deleted member 919

Wez heres a link to the fundraising page i know they are way behind on target of funds raised
http://www.justgiving.com/ericwelch/
you beat me to it Bill


----------



## Wez

cheers guys - i will have to donate later, just tried but get:

JustGiving
Oops – there’s been a problem.
Don’t worry – our tech team’s been emailed about it and they’ll check it out

seems theyre having issues at the minute


----------



## lenny

*Bonny Bonny Banks*

Heres the lads wildcamping by Loch Lomond ,near Rowardennan.. 22/06

Little breeze ,many midges





First view of Loch Lomond..





Doune Bothy,occupied by young lads and lasses..

No room at the Inn


----------



## runnach

Doune Bothy,occupied by young lads and lasses..

No room at the Inn

Sounds about right, Full no doubt of wannabees all talking with that stupid upward inflection in their voices that the young seem to have adopted.

Arriving and leaving of course by car insured in Mummys name and financed by Daddy ( of course it is a right).

They think a blister is a plastic effort that contains more than one tablet

Ok maybe being a bit harsh on the young ( although I doubt it ).. But did not one of them consider alternative arrangements to accomodate their elders ?

it seems not one of them can work out the real gig in life very sad 

Channa


----------



## ajs

.


_ fekkkme_...... pint of ginless please chchchchannnna 

 OI benny... that dogs lookin knackered 

 regards
aj


----------



## Wez

lenny said:


> Doune Bothy,occupied by young lads and lasses..
> 
> No room at the Inn



I'm sorry but thats a disgrace!
I may also be considered a 'young-ish' lad at 28, but I wouldnt think twice about giving up my bed, food and drink for those fellas and the dog.

Some people really do disgust me!


----------



## Wez

Just donated - wish I could help more.
Brilliant story, brilliant people (and shiva)


----------



## Pioneer

Hi Lenny,
sent a couple of Pm's regarding Tyndrum, did the lads call in? You obviously went away for the weekend, and I was busy with Angela's walk taking place, so some comms problems.
She took 17hrs to complete the 42miles, that includes breakfast, dinner and water stops, she will be in touch.
Bill.


----------



## robert b

*angela.s walk*

well done to angela .that took some guts hope feet arnt to sore


----------



## lenny

*Easter Drumquhassle 23/06*

Our friends are bathing in sunshine today at Easter Drumquhassle, lets hope for fine weather for the rest of their journey

Arrochymore Point..






Relaxing.Easter Drumquhassle..





The lads are bang on schedule and will be in Peebles this weekend where I will be meeting up with them, any of our Scottish friends want to join us?


----------



## lenny

*Milngavie 24/25June*

The lads spent a day off in Milngavie, the end of the West Highland Way.
Train across Glasgow tomorrow to Lanark and then tramp the borders to Biggar.
Then Saturday walk to Peebles where I will be pitched and ready to welcome them with refreshments

BTW. I,m sure it,s Eric,s birthday on Saturday so maybe we,ll have a little drinkies to celebrate 

Outside Chinese, just had dinner,,, Milngavie


----------



## robert b

at least they look content must have been a good meal they had


----------



## Pioneer

Was Shiva taking the photo outside the Chinese? bloody clever dog that, what a star
Hope you chaps have a good session in Peebles, but remember Lenny, these brave lads have a long way to go.

Happy Birthday Eric, must be great to be 21 (again)

Happy Camping


----------



## tresrikay

Just returned from Hayfield site,
Apparently Barry was looking for some sort of do at Tyndrum and was a bit upset, spent ages looking all over the village.
Was this anything to do with us? I told Joan I did not think so.

We talked about getting the press and T.V at Hayfield for the welcome home party on the 21st July ( also Barry's birthday). Joan is ferrying Kev and Steve ( the assistant ) over to Crowden the morning of 21st to accompany them back, are you doing that as well Lenny?
I hope to walk with them to Edale on the 22nd if anyone else can do so would be good...
If you can make it to Hayfield to Applaud them in it would be great, ring the site direct.

IF YOU CAN'T THEN SEND SOME FILTHY LUCCA, SOME SPONDULIX, SOME COIN OF THE REALM OR EVEN EURO'S..... the lads are short of the target they hoped for.

If anyone should cross the finish line with the chaps it SHOULD be Lenny for the incredible support and friendship he has given to the chaps, if ever a friend indeed was the description of use, it has never been more deserving for Lenny,

Well done mate, you are a sterling member of this site.


----------



## Belgian

I there is one to cross the finnish line:
Lenny will do it, 
(well done, mate )


----------



## robert b

hi rick . ive booked into hayfield iam arriving at mid day


----------



## lenny

*16 miles between us, 26 June, 2205 Hrs.*

Well now you got me blushing, I,m now at one of my favourite spots (Glentress forest) on the edge of Peebles, the lads are 16 miles away at Biggar and we will meet up tomorrow at Rosetta camp site in Peebles , really looking forward to it and listening to their tales.
Got to go now, my son and his mates are back from the bike trails and their BBQ,d Chicken drumsticks and burgers are just about cooked.

Will try and post a pic of me van and the location


----------



## robert b

enjoy the bbq lenny hope you have a good week end iam going to scarborough fishing brett said he hasnt forgot your trout


----------



## Pioneer

*Tyndrum cock up*

Rick,
In answer to the problem for the lads in Tyndrum, the meet was setup for refreshments, and coordinates sent to Lenny to pass on, but Lenny was having problems with his computer. Next I knew, the lads had struck camp in B of Orchy and arrived down near Loch Lomond.
Sorry Eric and Barry, had my brother known what day you would arrive, a sign was being prepared to direct you to the door, by his kids, who where looking forward to meeting Shiva.
See you at Hayfield.
Bill.


----------



## tresrikay

Pioneer said:


> Rick,
> In answer to the problem for the lads in Tyndrum, the meet was setup for refreshments, and coordinates sent to Lenny to pass on, but Lenny was having problems with his computer. Next I knew, the lads had struck camp in B of Orchy and arrived down near Loch Lomond.
> Sorry Eric and Barry, had my brother known what day you would arrive, a sign was being prepared to direct you to the door, by his kids, who where looking forward to meeting Shiva.
> See you at Hayfield.
> Bill.



Not to worry,
I think he was knackered and wet and looking for a banner. Joan says he is fine about it, just communication breakdown.
I just think it is amazing how all this news of the travellers has got on here via the mobile phone, from such remote places,,,,,,, and photo's too


----------



## robert b

i agree and lennies doing a great job a big well done len


----------



## Pioneer

I also agree, Lenny is doing a fantastic job, well done mate, keep the news coming. See you all at Hayfield. 
Bill.

Happy Camping


----------



## lenny

*We Meet Again 28/06*

Since my last update, the lads took a train across Glasgow to Lanark then tramped the borders to Biggar (26/06), then Saturday they tramped 16 miles to Peebles where I was lying in wait for them.
I spent Friday night at Glentress with my son and his mates who rode the trails on their mountain bikes till dusk then again from dawn till midday then we moved off to Peebles campsite where the lads were due to arrive at 1600 hrs.

All alone at Glentress..





Here,s my lad and mates up in the clouds at the top of the hill.





I knocked the lads up some nosh on arrival ( it started off as broth but ended up a pile of mush) but they wolfed it down anyway
Then presented Eric with a birthday card, and a little gift from wor place(It never touched the sides)





I could nt leave Barry out so he got a bottle as well then started on me wine whilst showing us his party trick sitting on a stick





Eric hit the sack early doors but Barry stayed on to eat and drink me out of house and motorhome


----------



## Polly

Hia
I e mailed our local rag about 2 weeks ago I will chase them up


----------



## robert b

good on ya  polly they deserve it for what they are doing


----------



## robert b

well done lennie great pics  they look well the bottles of newky will give them a boost.


----------



## Pioneer

Hi Lenny,
great pics again, and well done on meeting up with the lads. They must have been over the moon to meet up with you.

Eric hit the sack early doors but Barry stayed on to eat and drink me out of house and motorhome.

Typical Ex Squaddie!! no shame but that stick must have been painfull

See you soon,
Bill.


----------



## lenny

*continued*



lenny said:


> Since my last update, the lads took a train across Glasgow to Lanark then tramped the borders to Biggar (26/06), then Saturday they tramped 16 miles to Peebles where I was lying in wait for them.
> I spent Friday night at Glentress with my son and his mates who rode the trails on their mountain bikes till dusk then again from dawn till midday then we moved off to Peebles campsite where the lads were due to arrive at 1600 hrs.
> 
> All alone at Glentress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here,s my lad and mates up in the clouds at the top of the hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knocked the lads up some nosh on arrival ( it started off as broth but ended up a pile of mush) but they wolfed it down anyway
> Then presented Eric with a birthday card, and a little gift from wor place(It never touched the sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could nt leave Barry out so he got a bottle as well then started on me wine whilst showing us his party trick sitting on a stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric hit the sack early doors but Barry stayed on to eat and drink me out of house and motorhome



The lads came over for brekkie this morning and wor Jack didnt like the idea of Shiva entering his territory so decided to attack with all guns blazing but soon settled down and Shiva,s behaviour was exemplorary, even though she ate Jacks dinner






Best of friends again..





Waved the lads off at the gate ,Barry was a little hungover but ok, I felt so guilty having to drive past them 2 hours later whilst they were tramping the road, knowing that they would,nt accept a lift had I stopped


----------



## lenny

*Wild by the Tweed 28/06*

The lads have coverd 48 miles in 3 days which puts them a day ahead, Its Erics birthday tomorrow then a day off to recover

Church and courthouse in Peebles..





The lads were a bit miffed when a local lady told the lads this old railway line would take them straight to Peebles,,, It did,nt





Neildpath Castle, Peebles,, Barry took a tumble whilst getting into position to take this piccy, He scratched his leg and bumped his head in the process but Eric was on hand to pull him out





So lads are wilding by the river Tweed tonight with aching feet


----------



## tresrikay

Glad you met up with the lads again Lenny,
I think this saga is costing you a fortune in Wine, nuky brown, hotpot, diesel, campfees, dinner for 2 dogs.......... The drinks are on us at Hayfield don't you dare bring a drop.

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED


----------



## Polly

Hia
e mailed our local rag and actually received an answer this time. Bad news they don't cover Hayfield.
Might have to e mail again and ask who does
I will do that now


----------



## zeezee16

tresrikay said:


> Glad you met up with the lads again Lenny,
> I think this saga is costing you a fortune in Wine, nuky brown, hotpot, diesel, campfees, dinner for 2 dogs.......... The drinks are on us at Hayfield don't you dare bring a drop.
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED



Iv'e got no money, can I have some too. PLEASE.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## Telstar

*local newspapers!*

Polly 

Any of these any good?

ManchesterOnline - Glossop Advertiser

Jon


----------



## lenny

tresrikay said:


> Glad you met up with the lads again Lenny,
> I think this saga is costing you a fortune in Wine, nuky brown, hotpot, diesel, campfees, dinner for 2 dogs.......... The drinks are on us at Hayfield don't you dare bring a drop.
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED



Thanks for the warning Rick but I really enjoy doing this and sharing with Barry,Eric and Shiva is my pleasure, they are my kind of people.
I am away most weekends anyway so it,s not costing me any more than I would normally be spending.


----------



## lenny

*Birthday Boy,Eric*

The lads are now at Lilliardsedge celebrating Eric,s birthday (68) they pushed on to get a day ahead so they can now have tomorrow off to recover.
Thats 87 days done and 25 to go.
Eric tells me that at some point this week they will break the 1000 miles point on there venture.
They should be in Bellingham (Northumberland) next weekend if anyone wants to meet 2 amazing men and their Dog


----------



## lenny

*Tramping the borders 02/07*

Heres a pic of Lilliardsedge on arrival





Then on through Jedburgh aiming for Jedwater campsite..

Jedburgh Abbey,founded by David 1 in 1138..





Abbey bridge end in style of Mary Queen of Scots House..





Very hot today (01/07) now at Jedwater campsite..

On site with (Topman) Niel,excellent site,highly recommended by Eric and Barry..





The lads crossed the border into England at 12.15 today (02/07),coming through Carter Bar in North Northumberland,(now they really are coming home)

Fare Ye Well..Piping them out of Scotland -- Carter Bar Crossing..





And heres Eric trying to scrounge a lift again..





Nice hat ,Eric..

The lads are now at Border forest campsite,Byrness. 22 days to go and only a couple of hundred more miles.


----------



## nowhereman

Finally after 7 weeks we have internet access again, just catching up on a few threads and noticed the lads are on the way back. Just wondered if it is the same route back.? We now live on the south Tyne trail near Alston, and if the lads want to they are welcome to pitch at ours for the night, and it would be a pleasure to knock them up some food. If you are in touch with them Lenny let them know they are welcome.


----------



## lenny

nowhereman said:


> Finally after 7 weeks we have internet access again, just catching up on a few threads and noticed the lads are on the way back. Just wondered if it is the same route back.? We now live on the south Tyne trail near Alston, and if the lads want to they are welcome to pitch at ours for the night, and it would be a pleasure to knock them up some food. If you are in touch with them Lenny let them know they are welcome.



Great offer Ian, I,m sure the lads will appreciate your kind offer, they will probably be booked in at the Tyne Willows campsite in Alston ,arriving July 7th. around teatime.
I hope to meet up with them tomorrow at Bellingham.

PS.  pleased to hear you found a place to stay and a lovely location at that


----------



## lenny

*Update 03/07*

The lads are now camping at Bellingham ,Northumberland, Barry writes...Its raining, have typical English campsite drunksand a teething baby for company.

Hope to join them tomorrow for a few hours if I can get away


----------



## lenny

*Now at Winshields 05/07*

Just back from Bellingham and another meet up with the lads,On returning I received 3 phonecalls from friends (Good Friends ),that I,ve met on this great forum, informing me that the site has been shut down.
Imagine my horror on learning this after just being told by Barry that he is to compile a Journal of the expedition on their return using pictures and comments from this thread .
Happily the site is back up and running, so lets keep it that way and stop all this bickering if only for the sake of "Our friends on the Pennine Way", (Truly Wildcampers)
Rant Over
Met the lads at a great site in Bellingham (Demesne Farm) £6 a night w/o EHU,
had a good long chat , ate together and had a beer or two, they are counting the days now to the finish and apart from Eric,s sore ankle, It,s looking good ,however Eric informs me that his ankle problem will not stop him completing the job and he is determined to finish under his own steam
Having a cuppa with the lads..




I,m the handsome one in the middle

The lads are now at Winshields after a 15 mile hike, Barry reckons that Eric led him astray as they enjoyed a couple of pints enroute at a vilage called Twice Brewed.
They also managed to cross Hadrians Wall in the process.
This is where Barry set the camera on timer but did,nt make the photoshoot..


----------



## Pioneer

Hi Lenny,
glad the site dispute appears to be over, if only for the sake of the lads and shiva completing the walk, and the first class reports we keep getting from you. 
Thanks again for the great photo's, and hope Eric's ankle holds out to the end, when he can get some proper treatment.
Keep going lads, not long to the finish Not sure about the handsome one in the middle comment

Happy Camping


----------



## robert b

well said lenny .theres to much fighting and bickering in this world . lets not  bring  it to the site . lifes to short


----------



## lenny

*Haltwhistle 06/07*

The lads are now at a club site in Haltwhistle, been a nice day,sunny and an easy walk in, Eric,s ankle is improving.

And I was working in Haydon Bridge today, only about 3 miles away.

They will be pushing on to the highest market town in England tomorrow, anyone tell me where they are headed


----------



## lenny

*Tics*

Funny thing happened this weekend , we were just having a chat about tics (Parasites), Barry ,Eric and I, then a little later in the day we actually found one burrowing into Shiva,s head.

look closely at her right eyebrow..





First time I,d seen one, and Eric did the business and surgically removed it


----------



## nowhereman

lenny said:


> They will be pushing on to the highest market town in England tomorrow, anyone tell me where they are headed



Just put in an offer to rent a shop there and turn it into a silver/gold smithing workshop, has to be Alston.


----------



## lenny

nowhereman said:


> Just put in an offer to rent a shop there and turn it into a silver/gold smithing workshop, has to be Alston.



Well done Ian, lets hope we,ll all be visiting Alston in the near future to check out Nowheremans Silver/Gold Smithing Shop

Best of luck to you


----------



## lenny

*Update, Alston 07/07*

The lads are now at Alston, where it,s damp and drizzling, no signal so could,nt talk today, but Eric,s been OK today

Heres a nice pic of the lads at Haltwhistle club site yesterday..






The lads received a big boost today on their travels when they were met by Nowhereman (Ian) who is a member of this site, I dont know the full details of the meet just yet but I do know that Ian presented the lads with a solid silver Broach and told them to auction it at the finishing do at Hayfield to raise money fo their cause. 

This broach was probably crafted by Ian or his wife and mounted in a presentation box





Amazing thing is that Ian has never met these lads and to offer support in this way just restores my faith in society today 

Thanks again Ian , I know this will spur the lads on in the final stages of the venture.


----------



## nowhereman

What a couple of great guys. The type of people that it is so easy to just start cracking open the wine and have an all nighter with, even though we had only just met.
Had a couple of cold beers with them and handed over the pendant. They were not so enthusiastic at recieving a couple of pieces of my home smoked spicy rabbit.  
Hope ive got half as much character and energy as those guys when i'm their age. Was a pleasure meeting them.


----------



## lenny

*Cows Green 08/07*

The lad are now at Cows Green on the South Tyne Trail,they reckon it,s freezing up there.
I got a couple of texts last night at 1.30am from Barry, he must have been lying thinking about the previous day. He asked me to post a thankyou to Ian (Nowhereman) for the gift of the silver pendant he made.
Quote.... It is typical of the selfless generosity we have encountered along the way..Unquote.

Having Pies and a pot of tea in Carrigil..





Source of the Tyne- NY75308  35288.





The lads will be overnighting in this shooting hut tonight at Backside Fell..





The Fire Meister at work. Shooting hut..





I think they on undecided on where they stay tomorrow night but The Strathmore Lodge is an option. Thats day 97.. only 15 days to Hayfield


----------



## lenny

*Middleton in Teesdale 09/07*

The lads will be wilding at Middleton in Teesdale tonight and Gods Bridge(A66) tomorrow.
Tomorrow will be my last update till I return from my hols in Sunny Spain on 18/07 when I,ll be playing catch up prior to their return to Hayfield on 21/07.
Heres more piccy,s to add to Barrys journal

High Force, Teesdale..





Low Force, Teesdale..





Eric and Shiva on Wynch Bridge over the River Tees..





Shiva meets her match..





As you can see,the lads are now leaving Gods Country and may be entering your part of the world in the next fortnight , if you can possibly get out to meet them en-route, you wont be disapointed and I know they would be overjoyed to meet you.
Just tell them Lenny sent you


----------



## robert b

hope you have a great holiday see you at hayfield on tuesday am.


----------



## Polly

Hia
Still chasing press covage for these 2 incredible men and their dog on their return to hayfield.
Not giving up just yet
If anyone else wants to try please do


----------



## lenny

*Press coverage*



Polly said:


> Hia
> Still chasing press covage for these 2 incredible men and their dog on their return to hayfield.
> Not giving up just yet
> If anyone else wants to try please do



Polly, just tell them that one of those "Big Brother Wierdo,s " is joining them for the last 100 metres into Hayfield and they,ll be out in their droves.


----------



## tresrikay

Hiya Lenny,

Hope you have a great time in Espana, If anyone deserves it is YOU.

Just thinking, am I right in believing that the lads have been staying largely in CC&C sites and that they have been paying the normal fee ?

Bcause if so I think that all of us that are members of the Club should E-mail our outrage and demand that not only that they refund those camping fees but that they match that amount and more as a contribution toward the sponsorship pot.

Please let us know if that is the case, as they will be getting a fare bit of free publicity if we get the press or T.V to Hayfield.


----------



## Polly

Hia
Joan phoned me to verify that Glossop cronicle have phoned her re arrival date and they are going to cover this great achievement and will be there on the 21st
not heard anything from Manchester evening news but will e mail them again 
Joan has been trying bbc and itv.
I could not get through to them
But we will keep trying and as i have said anyone else wants to try feel free.


----------



## tresrikay

I have just E-mailed B.B.C. Northwest Tonight with a link to this thread and an invitation to cover the Hero's return......Lets cross fingers

And e-mailed radio Derby and radio manchester.


----------



## lenny

tresrikay said:


> Hiya Lenny,
> 
> Hope you have a great time in Espana, If anyone deserves it is YOU.
> 
> Just thinking, am I right in believing that the lads have been staying largely in CC&C sites and that they have been paying the normal fee ?
> 
> Bcause if so I think that all of us that are members of the Club should E-mail our outrage and demand that not only that they refund those camping fees but that they match that amount and more as a contribution toward the sponsorship pot.
> 
> Please let us know if that is the case, as they will be getting a fare bit of free publicity if we get the press or T.V to Hayfield.



Good thinking Rick, but off the top of my head I can only tyhink of 3 C and CC sites, Hayfield,Haltwhistle and Biggar. Still thats 6 stays @ 2 units though. 
I know for a fact that the lads dont really expect to reach their target of £5000 but I,ve also seen the excitement in their eyes when even a quid is dropped in the can.
So any more ideas like this one Rick would be most welcome.

Thanks for the nice comments and look forward to meeting up again at Hayfield


----------



## tresrikay

A week tomorrow and we will be welcoming these heroes home, looking forward to the party and seeing some old friends and hopefully some new faces......... its not too late to ring the site


----------



## robert b

hi rick i will be there. do you have any time of  their arrival yet. as we hope to be there  about mid day.on tuesday


----------



## robert b

what is this all about


----------



## Chrissy

*Spam*

We got spammed


----------



## Pioneer

allan b said:


> hi rick i will be there. do you have any time of  their arrival yet. as we hope to be there  about mid day.on tuesday



Hi Allan,
any update on this one yet? I also will be arriving mid day, Angie is unfortunately working, but hey, I think I can manage the party
It will be good for the lads to get some recognition for the great achievment, so hope the press/media do arrive to cover the story.

Happy Camping
Bill.


----------



## Pioneer

allan b said:


> what is this all about



Hi Allan,(again)
Double Dutch to me, reading between the lines it's about Sylvester Stallone taking Viagra After his previous misses (the big blond) he may very well need it
Must be an Uncle Joe (Spam) I put it that way chuckling to myself, because when a youngster, if we went to my Uncle Joe's for Tea, that's what we always got


----------



## Telstar

bump.   Only a few days now to the big party.

Jon


----------



## robert b

my vans all ready to roll hope to be ther about midday .just hope this weather gets better. we are looking forward to it.


----------



## Pioneer

Hi all,
anyone know yet of the ETA for the lads, don't want to miss it.
How many walking to Edale on wednesday?

Happy Camping


----------



## tresrikay

Spoak to Joan Today and she says the lads are due to arrive at 2 p.m.,I shall still be hard.......... well at work then so if you can get there by then to clap them home then great.
I won't be arriving til 6.45 so by then the B-B-Q will be well under way.
So if you are coming then bring something to throw on the Bar B.
Joan is taking orders for the Glossop Chronicle that has a 1/3 rd page feature on the chaps , so if you want one,ring her at the site.
See you all Tuesday.


----------



## Pioneer

Hi Rick,
thanks for the info. The Chronicle is also covering the arrival of the lads, and these can be ordered through Joan as well.
See you at the party.

Bill.


----------



## zeezee16

We are coming over on the bike,if it isnt raining, as we are both at work on wednesday morning.
See you there about 6pm.
Cheers, Pete.


----------



## robert b

hi zee zee any news on the window stickers yet


----------



## Polly

Hia
Hopefully coming up for the evening after work about 4.30/5.00 depending on traffic.
Will bring a couple of sausages for BBQ
sees you all there


----------



## lenny

*OLA, It,s catch up time*

Ola, I return to find that the lads have progressed as planned with only 28 miles to go, they are now at Carriage House, Standedge, I was surprised to see that Barry had still been sending me picture texts so I ,ll try and sort through them all and get them in the right order before I leave for Hayfield.

A nice pic of their wildcamp at Sleithome Moor..






The Tan Hill Inn, Britains highest pub at 1743 ft. asl..





Stonesdale Force, Keld..





Hannah Hauxwells house, Baldersdale..





Buttertubs ,Thwaite..





To be continued..


----------



## bob690

Hi guys and gals, Ive booked a couple of nights at hayfield, so I will be able to clap these lads back, and meet a few people, so I,ll see you there....Bob


----------



## lenny

*More Pics*

Heres a few more pics i received whilst I was away, not sure if in the right order but here goes anyway..

Packhorse Bridge,Ribblesdale





Packhorse Bridge Info..





Cowgill pothole, Horton..





The lads before Pen-y-ghent..





Pen-y-ghent..





Limestone pavement above Malham Cove..





Malham Cove..





Top Withens,Howarth Moor..





Detail, Top Withens..





The lads pictured with May at Alladins Cave,Highgate..





Apparantly they left a collection can here on there way out and claim this place was the best in the Pennines, Well done to Highgate Farm.


----------



## lenny

*The last few pics*

The last few pics for now

Stoodly Pike from a distance..





Stoodly Pike close up..





Eric crossing the M62 on the Pennine way..





Amazing to think that Eric, Barry and Shiva crossed this same footbridge over 3 months ago on the outbound journey


----------



## lenny

http://www.multimap.com/s/j1B9Tu8P
Heres another shot of the footbridge that the lads crossed today at junction 22 on the M62, spare athought for them everytime you pass under it, I certainly will


----------



## lenny

*17 Miles to go.*

The lads are now resting at Crowden, just 11 miles from Hayfield where I am right now lying in wait,Looking forward to meeting up with them and all of you who are attending, It looks like its going to be an emotional homecoming
Heres a pic of the lads today at Black Hill trig point..





And heres a pic of Hayfield tonight..





The lads are due to arrive around 2pm then the party will begin


----------



## ajs

lenny said:


> The lads are now resting at Crowden, just 11 miles from Hayfield where I am right now lying in wait,Looking forward to meeting up with them and all of you who are attending,
> 
> And heres a pic of Hayfield tonight..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lads are due to arrive around 2pm then the party will begin


 
lenny.. give then my best mateee
... and put a tenner in their pot for me... i'll pay yer back when i see ya..

the weather forcast is sheeet temorra... hope it don't dampen spirits.

regards
aj


----------



## runnach

I really wish I could be with you all it would be nice to meet.

Please pass on my respect to the lads for their achievement !!

Have fun everybody

Channa


----------



## Guest

*Well done*

Looks like a motorhome in the background where Eric is crossing the M62
Well done Lads


----------



## veedubinfrance

Hi,
    can't support these guys in person (too far away) but is there a link to someplace we can make a donation? 

Bonne courage and God speed and may the ale bring strength to their legs...  Good guys and the dog too. 

wish we could be there.

Dave

 forgot to say... very nice pictures too.....


----------



## Telstar

*arrival / birthday party*

Brill night last night.  I'll leave lenny to post the photos and tell the stories.

AJ we all put a tenner in for you!  That is quite alot of money you owe.

donation website is
Eric Welsh is fundraising for The Institute of Cancer Research & Everyman - JustGiving

Jon


----------



## bob690

I have to say what a marvellous do to all involved, it was my first attendance at a wildcamping meet and was made to feel really welcome by all. A privilige to meet Eric and Barry (and Shiva) after their excellent achievement, and not forgetting the staff at Hayfield who put on a marvellous do, and did an awful lot of work....Thankyou all....Bob


----------



## lenny

*Welcome Home*

Well thats the end of a Magnificent achievement by Barry ,Eric and Shiva as they returned to Hayfield yesterday but not without incident.
Apparently they got split up in the thick fog somehow and Shiva must have been trying to locate each of them when she became lost.
I think each thought that Shiva was with the other so they pushed on, arriving separately with no Shiva.
Whilst we were busy trying to sort out a search party we got the news that Shiva had latched on to a group of youths doing the same walk and they looked after her till they rejoined there leader who handed her into a local vets, and she was picked up by the park rangers on our site..
So after all the celebration and photo sessions were over we settled down to a great evening BBQ ,excellently set up by Kevin and Joan as usual, with assistance from Fran and Steve (Assistant site managers).
I reckon there was about 15 of us wildcampers attended the do also Barry,s wife,Marion and a few other site residents and a great evening was had by all.
Well done the lads and well done to the Hayfield Team

Eric arrives alone ,cold wet and exhausted..





Then joined by Barry, and a light snack..





And the youngsters who helped Shiva..


----------



## Guest

*Well done*

Thanks for all the pictures Lenny.
Both Barry & Eric look knackered, hope they had a good unwind and will have a few days rest.
Well done again Barry, Eric & Shiva


----------



## lenny

*Total funds raised to date*

Thanks to the hard work by Kevin and Joan ,they managed to raise £1,111,11pence, add this to the £1000+ that the lads raised on the walk and various other takings ,the lads fully expect to meet the £3,000+ when all is collected in.
*A special thanks should go to Ian (Nowhereman) who,s contribution of a hand crafted silver pendant raised so far £170 and could even reach the £200 mark.
Ian, I know for a fact that Barry and Eric were deeply touched by your kind donation and I,m sure Barry will be contacting you shortly to thank you personally*.

Also Pioneer (Bill) kindly donated a cuddly toy which Joan set up a collection to name the toy at £1 a shot

Barry promised me that he would join the forum shortly and then he can fill you all in on the breakdown of the final amount.

Barry,Eric and Shiva ,reunited..






Joan and Fran, about to present the cheque..





Me and the lads messing about with the cheque..





Joan takes a photo of us, but has the camera back to front





These are the Wain Stones,the lads were here at 11am. and this is where Shiva was found.





Sorry I did,nt get a pic of the actual presentation of the cheque but I,m sure someone else will provide.

Oh ,forgot to mention Barry,s 70th. birthday , check out his medallion..


----------



## lenny

*Breaking News*

The winner of the silver pendant was our very own POLLY, she does,nt know yet as Joan has tried to call her to no avail, I,m over the moon for her and I know she,ll be delighted.
Polly turned up for the evening do as did Pete (Zeezee) and his wife,Ali, also Rebbyvid (Rob and his partner).
We were also joined by..

Telstar (Jon and Pam)
Tresrikay (Rick)
Pioneer (Bill)
Bob690 (Bob)
Allen B (Allen, Denise, his daughter, son in law and grandkids)

Well done to all concerned

BTW  the silver pendant raised £206..Brilliant, thanks again Ian


----------



## messenger 2.5td

Wow,what an achievement my feet ache just thinking about itWell done Barry,Eric and Shiva i'm sure in years to come there will be many memorys of their adventuresHave a great weekend everyoneAndy


----------



## ajs

Telstar said:


> AJ we all put a tenner in for you! That is quite alot of money you owe.
> 
> Jon


 
... _nastids_... 

well.. you had all better come down here and collect yer dosh...

congrats to everyone involved.. sorry i couldn't get up there...

regards
aj


----------



## Polly

Hia
Just home and quickly logged on to say I will put the photoes of last night on tomorrow night unless I stay up and try and put a few on tonight.
I promise I won't put them all on

WHAT A BRILLIANT NIGHT
Thanks to Barry and Eric as if it was not for them we wouldn't have had a BBQ
Also thanks to Eric and Barry for the amzing trec they did and raising all that money for prostrate Cancer. No words can express how brilliant they are for doing it.

and I stayed sober no ground was moving yes I was driving so no alchol passed my lips till I got home.

Kev did a really good BBQ again and Joan and Fran did a cornbeef ash

THANKS ALOT ALL OF YOU FOR A GOOD NIGHT.
YOU CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON A GOOOD NIGHT WITH THE WILD BUNCH


----------



## Polly

Hia
Joans giving out hugs





before they had a rest










Party begins   look at kev in the background






Mr and mrs Zee Zee






Mr and mrs Telstar






Congrats






Rick





Lenny hans over a birthday pressy


----------



## Polly

Hia


John stirring the ash  John was showing that men can be like a woman and do more than one job at a time ohhhhhhhh






Kev and Lenny dicuss the food






Speak no evil   hear no evil    and see no evil  sorry couldnot resist it


----------



## Polly

Hia
Ali me and Denise






Do not ask






It's a man thing -- what is it with men and sheds??????







Kev finally gets something to eat --- or does he!!!!






Deep in conversation






What else can one wish for with a whiskey in one hand and food in another






Oh no not another type of whiskey --- but this one is a special  Pioneer has brought this one from wales (I think)






Thats me lot 
It was great to meet old friends and new (Bob690)
See you all again soon


----------



## ajs

.

sheeeet.. did i miss out on a joan hug...

regards
aj


----------



## robert b

just got back from another great time at hayfield . the mens return went ok even the bad weather couldnt dampen our spirits. meet alot of old freinds and made new ones the wardens  of the site joan and kev. not forgetting their helpers.    need a comendation for all the hard work and cheeful reception we get every time we all turn up cant wait for next meet. thanks to all for a great time we had.   allan and dee.


----------



## zeezee16

Cheeky cow.......


----------



## Guest

*Well done*

Great photo's everybody and what a great time you all had
Well done again to Barry & Eric & Shiva.
Lenny for the photo's & Joan & Kevin for the BBQ and lots behind the scene.


----------



## lenny

*The fat lady has sang.*

Well the lads should be back home by now after a short walk this morning into Edale and a train journey back to the Midlands

It looks like they were joined on the last stretch by Kev and Steve of the Hayfield Team, and our very own Rick and Bill.

I,ll bet the lads are looking forward to getting back to there own beds for the first time in 3 months.

Sleep tight Lads

The lads at Edale Cross..





Crossing Packhorse Bridge at Jacobs Ladder..





The End The lads outside the Nags Head, I,ll bet they were,nt stood outside for very long.





Job Done..Total raised so far £2,404 and counting..


----------



## robert b

A great big well done to the lads.  And a big thanks to lenny for all the up dates and time you put in keeping us all informed of there where abouts


----------



## Polly

Hia
Here Here
or
Hear Hear


----------



## Deleted member 919

Heres barry sending you the last few pics Lenny (bet you didnt realise how he did it )


----------



## Deleted member 919

Fantastic acheivement by the lad's Sorry couldnt make the party but was there for the arrival at Hayfield and did see them off today.Well done to all of the wildcampers that supported them and the fantastic team at Hayfield,makes me feel proud to be associated with you all.Heres a few pics of mine.


----------



## Deleted member 919

A well deserved sandwich




The finish of 2000k


----------



## Deleted member 919

Til the next time. Eric going for the train back to the midlands


----------



## lenny

Polly said:


> It's a man thing -- what is it with men and sheds??????



Hia Polly, you lucky so and so, The Shed is a mans sanctuary , away from the nagging wife


----------



## lenny

Wow, Great pics Rob, you,ve just put yourself forward to cover their next little walk.
Any more pics from anyone


----------



## tresrikay

I have just had the most amazing day, having accompanied our heroes on the last leg of their great journey, I felt truly privileged  to be in their company, and ashamed that even after 2000ks I was tail end Charlie as they rushed up those hills as fresh as a daisy.
When we arrived at Edale it seemed somehow an anti climax, we shook hands and congratulated the chaps on this amazing achievement.  However they are so down to earth and I think they could do it all again after a couple of weeks.
I am still here at Hayfield writing this, the chaps are home and the journey over but the buzz is still here.
The chaps are proud of our support and involvement in this Quest, and I for one am in awe of their achievement.


----------



## Polly

Hia
I am so chuffed about my win.
It will have memories for me re how it came to be raffled.
the story about it. Eric and Barry and Sheva
I feel humble to accept the pendent

I couldn't manage to get up to hayfield last night I will try Saturday but i have asked Joan to hold onto it till September when I see them next but I am really going to try and get up tomorrow


----------



## Polly

Hia
Sorry forgot
No wonder I didn't see you Rob you did the early shift


----------



## Hayfields

Never mind AJ when i see you next i will give you a big hug, but it will cost you!!!!!! a fiver in the collection bottle.I am still collecting until the end of season so watch out all i will be round again.
Joan


----------



## lenny

Hayfields said:


> Never mind AJ when i see you next i will give you a big hug, but it will cost you!!!!!! a fiver in the collection bottle.I am still collecting until the end of season so watch out all i will be round again.
> Joan



Cheap at half the price Joan ,that means I must owe you about £20 

Thanks again for all the effort you put into this


----------



## robert b

hi joan . thanks again for a great time at your site and hope to see you all again soon regardless of the weather


----------



## ajs

Hayfields said:


> Never mind AJ when i see you next i will give you a big hug, but it will cost you!!!!!! a fiver in the collection bottle.I am still collecting until the end of season so watch out all i will be round again.
> Joan


 

hummm.. fiver a 15 minute hug eh.... i'll have £100 worth please 


regards
aj

_why am i all a quiver_


----------

